# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  IFBB Updates

## HawaiianPride.

Wolf Guest Posing
http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...thern-usa.html

After the 2010 Mr Olympia at Dennys w/ Roelly and Ronnie
http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e5...mpia-at-dennys

Heath after party with his wife.


Makes me want to buy one, he pulls it off way better than Alan from The Hangover.

Oh man... please read this story I found elsewhere. It's a must read:

"Here's the story...

Since the past couple months, I've wanted to prank Kai Greene by taking a picture with him while holding a grapefruit. Ideally an autographed grapefruit would have been totally awesome, but I didn't think he'd go for that. So..

I flew to Vegas with my friends for the Mr. Olympia weekend, and during our dinner buffet I asked for a grapefruit from the kitchen. A few hours later was the "Meet the Pros" event where fans can meet & take pictures with IFBB pros. Once I entered the venue, I immediately went to Kai Greene's line while having the grapefruit in my pocket. After waiting in a verrrry long line for 2 hours, I texted my friends to come take the picture for me with Kai.

I shook Kai's hand, and held him with my left arm while pulling the grapefruit from my right pocket. The crowd surrounding us & his personal security were surprised and shocked when they saw the grapefruit, but Kai had no idea I was holding it. Here it is:



After that, I quickly walked away with my friend trying to get away from the scene ASAP. But, it just so happened that I walked through one of his security guards, and I got punched 4 times in the hips while trying to get away. The last I heard was "we'll be keeping an eye on you" while I frolicked to Jay Cutler's line...

Cliffs:

I had a grapefruit
I took a picture with Kai while holding the grapefruit
I got pwned

The end."

LOL^^^ Epic Fail but funny nonetheless. It takes balls to take a photo with Kai and a grapefruit in your hand.

A few ones from Frank:

----------


## HawaiianPride.

And one from Carlos Castro:

Insane vascularity, I'll add more later.

----------


## bigboomer

When I first saw that pic of heath I that was a giant ice cream sandwich next to his BOX of donuts...lol...wow a man purse...Well ill stick with the good old fasian wallet...His wife looks fine too.Thanks for the updates HP...

----------


## Twist

sick hp keep em coming.

----------


## tembe

mad photos.. lol at phil downing krispy kremes

----------


## redmeat1

> Wolf Guest Posing
> http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...thern-usa.html
> 
> After the 2010 Mr Olympia at Dennys w/ Roelly and Ronnie
> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e5...mpia-at-dennys
> 
> Heath after party with his wife.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it? what's the story with the grapefruit? why is that funny?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I won't explain, perhaps someone else will  :Smilie:

----------


## bigboomer

> I don't get it? what's the story with the grapefruit? why is that funny?


LOL..Google search kai greene having sex with grapefruit..DO so looking around you willl find some disturbing photos...

----------


## bdzemske

i bet phil eats that whole dozen of doughnuts

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> i bet phil eats that whole dozen of doughnuts


Including the snapple, the container the snapple is in, and his LV wallet.

----------


## redmeat1

> LOL..Google search kai greene having sex with grapefruit..DO so looking around you willl find some disturbing photos...


why did i listen to you? very disturbing...didn't know kai was gay for pay.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Key word "was". Sometimes you have to do things to get the bills payed. Kai came from ground zero, (literally) to being a very successful working man.

----------


## bigboomer

> why did i listen to you? very disturbing...didn't know kai was gay for pay.


Lol...I found out the same way....

----------


## Twist

I had no money at one time... ****ing the food pyramid never crossed my mind....

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I had no money at one time... ****ing the food pyramid never crossed my mind....


If someone offered me a few thousand to **** a fruit and I was homeless, you better believe I'd **** that fruit's brains out.

----------


## bigboomer

Im more of a warm apple pie man myself..But to each there own!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Good choice, lol..

----------


## marcus300

> Im more of a warm apple pie man myself..But to each there own!


Classic ^^^ lmfao  :Smilie:

----------


## desizon

What is up with Carlos Casto? That vascularity is up there with your forearm HP  :Smilie:

----------


## HawaiianPride.

It's Frank Mcgraths forearm but I do agree.

----------


## desizon

> It's Frank Mcgraths forearm but I do agree.


 I was giving you shit bro. I knew whose it was

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Well I'll be darned

----------

